# what to use for something to spread CREAMED HONEY on as a sample



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

One of those mini plastic spoons.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ditto. Or small wooden spoons like ones used to eat ice cream cups out of the store display case. Something that doesn't impart any taste of it's own, is disposable so no double dipping occurs, and the wooden spoons are more environmentally friendly.

Is it safe to assume you want to do this at a Farm Market or somewhere you will be selling your honey? If you are indoors and/or presenting your honey in a "Product Tasting" forum, you might consider finding a small cracker and a cheese that could be served w/ the honey. A goat cheese, I have found, is often a good pairing of flavors. Best if the cracker has no or little salt or any other flavor. Try it, you might want to use that as an appetizer at your next party.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I would try popsicle sticks. I think they should be easy to find at the grocery store.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Or any craft outlet. Wally World perhaps.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think it tastes great on a saltine... but sticks are nice and can be purchases as "craft sticks" at hobby stores. If you use the jumbo ones, you can reuse them as comb guides later...


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I would use the popsicle sticks, I use gel caps for my regular honey for samples. I can make up hundreds before the market and they are good to go.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What size gel caps do you use? Are they the standard pharmaceutical gel caps or what?
How do you quickly fill a gel cap with honey...syringe?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I use "0" caps with the ketchup bottle and box to hold the caps. Put holes in box with pencil to right size and cut hole in the end so I can push up while pushing the cap down. i can make maybe 30 caps in 2-3 minutes oce you get going.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I hate tasting off plastic but have never heard that complaint from another.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HHGM81Y/ref=pd_aw_sbs_2?pi=SL500_SS115


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bees already put the honey in little capsules, called cells... why not sell 1" cubes of comb honey for a quarter a piece...


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

thin pretzel sticks or animal crackers


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

rtoney neat idea, but I would be afraid that kids would then think that pills are candy..


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I know somebody will always worry about something. Candy cigarettes make kids smoke, chewable vitamins also confuse kids, having a gun in the house is the cause of all gun deaths. It works for me if not for someone else so be it.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

rtoney said:


> having a gun in the house is the cause of all gun deaths.


Then what is having 20 :shhhh:


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I used saltiness crackers and sold all my first batch of CREAMED HONEY.
Thanks for the comments, and I have orders for more.


----------

